# Skype Roleplay?



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 30, 2016)

Let it go, Arglack


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 30, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> *I minus well*​
> I am _very skilled_ in writing English



You uh, you sure about that?



DrtraumaTy said:


> I do not care about lore.


Oh come on now, lore is where the good shit is

Aside from that there ain't much you can do to get known in the fandom my friend unless you're Uncle Kage


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 30, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> unless you're Uncle Kage


That guy told a fuckin story and now he's the commissioner of anthrocon or something...


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 30, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You uh, you sure about that?
> 
> 
> Oh come on now, lore is where the good shit is
> ...


Through my current educational background, I do say it's fair that I compliment my own capabilities. Sure I did sound egotistical, but then again I am a very confident individual with titles earned.

I should clarify; my objective isn't to be popular here, I'll allow time to grant me that luxury. I do plan on expanding my creative horizons by connecting with fellow, open-minded creatives.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 31, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> I like to provide as much information as possible to you about my character, but I do *not* expect a character sheet from you.


this part doesn't sound right... at all


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That guy told a fuckin story and now he's the commissioner of anthrocon or something...


From what I know he's done anthrocon for many years. I highly respect him because he's a publicly known figure who knows how to treat his furry side.
He's also a bloody genius and I have massive respect for that



DrtraumaTy said:


> Through my current educational background, I do say it's fair that I compliment my own capabilities. Sure I did sound egotistical, but then again I am a very confident individual with titles earned.
> 
> I should clarify; my objective isn't to be popular here, I'll allow time to grant me that luxury. I do plan on expanding my creative horizons by connecting with fellow, open-minded creatives.



Granted I've met a lot of furries who couldn't even spell the word _chicken _correct twice in the same sentence so I'll accept it I suppose. 

What is your educational background? I'm a glorious Classics major with a degree in education~ 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> this part doesn't sound right... at all



I dunno it seems fine


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Granted I've met a lot of furries who couldn't even spell the word _chicken _correct twice in the same sentence so I'll accept it I suppose


Speaking of chickens.. I think my signature is the perfect match.


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> this part doesn't sound right... at all


I am sorry you feel that way?


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey folks, I've re-opened the crib for those still intetested! The chat will be locked no later than this sunday, so poke your paws!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 10, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> so poke your paws!


I don't have paws, so I'm guessing I have no choice but to stay far away from there


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Nov 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't have paws, so I'm guessing I have no choice but to stay far away from there


#pawlivesmatter


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 10, 2016)

Give me a pair of paws so I can do stuff that requires them


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Nov 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Give me a pair of paws so I can do stuff that requires them


Sorry. We don't like stuffying animals.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 10, 2016)

DrtraumaTy said:


> Sorry. We don't like stuffying animals.


Not sure what it has to do with "stuffying" in the slightest but alright


----------

